# Humatrope



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

I am weighing up whether to get some Humatrope from my source, now ive never used it before, can some of the more experienced guys on here who have used it post some feedback. It is definitely more expensive than the other pharmaceutical and generic brands, but if it is as good as i hear then it will be worth getting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Humatrope is good but i prefer Simplexx or NutropinAQ


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

What dose would you recommend for Humatrope Pscarb?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dose is dependant on the individual mate for me 4iu's is pretty much the least i would advise someone to use


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> dose is dependant on the individual mate for me 4iu's is pretty much the least i would advise someone to use


Thanks.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

If legit, very good product, bvery caution when buying tho


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

Ill post some pics up as ive enver had Humatrope before, so would not know what to look for tbh. But he ahs never let me down with any other products before.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

find the humatropin very good...

simplex also another very good one.. i tend to use 2iu am 2iu pm training days only

steve


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> find the humatropin very good...
> 
> simplex also another very good one.. i tend to use 2iu am 2iu pm training days only
> 
> steve


Interesting, you find this works just as good as ed use??


----------



## soxin09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pete,

I have a GREAT idea. Why don't you get the Humatrope and send it to the guys that have already PAID you for theirs?

The money that you plan to buy the Humatrope with is obviously scam money you took from all the folks posting about you (25 or so you've scammed at last count).

Why don't you be a man, and simply do the right thing?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cant u see the banned under his name


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

soxin09 said:


> Pete,
> 
> I have a GREAT idea. Why don't you get the Humatrope and send it to the guys that have already PAID you for theirs?
> 
> ...


why don't you contribute to the forum instead of slating a known scammer who has been banned a while you dipstick??


----------

